# yahoo messenger



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Has anyone been able to get webcams to work in Dubai.. these phone bills are killing us until I arrive to join my husband in december
thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I use MSN Messenger to the UK everyday, and I also use Skype for both voice and video calls . All with no problems at all


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I use MSN Messenger to the UK everyday, and I also use Skype for both voice and video calls . All with no problems at all


Thank you,
I will try and download msn and see if that works... of course the problem might be with the operator

Dar


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you need any help, just shout


----------



## blueskydiver (Aug 20, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> If you need any help, just shout


Thanks
I will be trying again once he returns to Dubai.. he flew back to the states today for 10 days
Dar


----------



## shawn1125 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I use MSN Messenger to the UK everyday, and I also use Skype for both voice and video calls . All with no problems at all


Hey how are you able to get skype to work ? I thought it was supposed to be blocked and i've had no luck with it so far


----------



## DXB-NY (Oct 6, 2008)

try google talk. Not sure if you can get a webcam working with it.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

shawn1125 said:


> Hey how are you able to get skype to work ? I thought it was supposed to be blocked and i've had no luck with it so far


Have a look at the discussion threads on the sister Facebook site... 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/10735-facebook-2.html

HTH


----------

